

iOS Version Stats - AlexMuir
http://david-smith.org/iosversionstats/

======
MattBearman
Interesting to see so many people are still using an iPhone 4s. I recently
lost my 4s on a night out, but until that happened, I had no desire to
upgrade, as it did everything I needed.

I suspect there's a lot of people like me who don't use their phones for 3D
gaming, or other intensive tasks, so just have no need for a faster phone.

The only reason I've now upgraded to a 5s is because I couldn't buy a new 4s
with more than 8 GB storage. Can't see myself upgrading from the 5s any time
soon.

~~~
ddebernardy
Still using a 1st gen iPad here. No reason to change it, as most sites work
fine. Exceptions are js-loaded sites with huge assets, e.g. FB, Qz, Medium;
these crash the browser, but frankly take long enough to load that I usually
hit back anyway.

------
junto
Out of interest, is iOS8 now stable enough now?

A couple of weeks ago the situation still seemed a little dire:
[http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/ios-8-problems/](http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/ios-8-problems/)

~~~
morkfromork
8.1.1 beta was released to developers a few days ago. More fixes for the bugs
in the pipeline.

